
Internet Lessons from Nine Inch Nails and Obama - rms
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/03/03/internet-lessons-from-nine-inch-nails-and-obama/
======
rms
After one day, Trent Reznor of NIN sold all 2500 limited edition packages for
$300 each. $750,000 revenue and about $500,000 profit just from one of the
options. Though I'm sure it has to suck to sit down and sign 2500 albums in
one sitting.

